# Alum Creek Saugeye fishing



## Hellbender (Jan 5, 2018)

Picked up a few fish today while jigging some 3/8 oz ball heads. The big one was about 22"


----------



## More crappies please (Oct 12, 2014)

Hellbender said:


> Picked up a few fish today while jigging some 3/8 oz ball heads. The big one was about 22"
> View attachment 328909


Nice! Shore or boat?


----------



## Tastefishy (Jan 5, 2016)

From a boat, fishing 15-25' doing a slow lift of 6" and holding it until it hit bottom and doing it again.


----------



## 3DFishing (Sep 19, 2014)

Nice report. Are you tipping with crawlers or minnows?


----------



## kewlwhiponyourface (Sep 29, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## Tastefishy (Jan 5, 2016)

I used 1/2 a crawler with a clear yellow chartreuse/pepper twister tail.
I normally do well with blade baits but, They wanted it real slow with some meat for a change.


----------



## kewlwhiponyourface (Sep 29, 2019)

I wonder if they would hit a harness rig like the walleye do at Erie being that deep.


----------



## Tastefishy (Jan 5, 2016)

I've fished Alum for Saugeye since they put them in because I could not go to the Lake every weekend. And for me, I use a harness during the summer months to find them and then I go back to basics. Using a jig tipped with something or blade baits. I work the area over to check their attitude and go back to a harness if all else fails. Many times a harness with a 5-6' leader is the only way they want it. However, trolling is always the last thing I do after hitting known areas for the given time of year. When trolling, I start in about 3' of water and slowly work the points. As the water gets deeper, I throw out a deeper running bait and work that for a few minutes before starting my way back up into the shallow areas. And of course the mud line is your friend, no matter the depth.
For me, I've allows done my best starting about 30' and slowly work my way up to shallow in the fall. I've put a lot of fish in the boat doing it that way. Everyone has a method to find them and they swear it is quicker or better way.
I spend most of my time in the south pool in the fall and the middle section during the summer months. Again, that is just the way I fish Alum.
I love using Bink's Many Shad and Pro Series spoons if the wind will push me at least 1 mph or more. The Saugeye just love them and I have more fun working them over a harness.

Good luck!


----------



## kewlwhiponyourface (Sep 29, 2019)

Right on!


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Tastefishy said:


> I've fished Alum for Saugeye since they put them in because I could not go to the Lake every weekend. And for me, I use a harness during the summer months to find them and then I go back to basics. Using a jig tipped with something or blade baits. I work the area over to check their attitude and go back to a harness if all else fails. Many times a harness with a 5-6' leader is the only way they want it. However, trolling is always the last thing I do after hitting known areas for the given time of year. When trolling, I start in about 3' of water and slowly work the points. As the water gets deeper, I throw out a deeper running bait and work that for a few minutes before starting my way back up into the shallow areas. And of course the mud line is your friend, no matter the depth.
> For me, I've allows done my best starting about 30' and slowly work my way up to shallow in the fall. I've put a lot of fish in the boat doing it that way. Everyone has a method to find them and they swear it is quicker or better way.
> I spend most of my time in the south pool in the fall and the middle section during the summer months. Again, that is just the way I fish Alum.
> I love using Bink's Many Shad and Pro Series spoons if the wind will push me at least 1 mph or more. The Saugeye just love them and I have more fun working them over a harness.
> ...


I have read on here a couple of times about fishing the mud line. I understand what a mud line is but how do you fish it? Are you throwing parallel to the mud line and trying to keep the bait right on the line, or trowing into the muddy water bringing it to clear water or throwing to clear water bringing it into the muddier water? May sound like a dumb question but I simply don't know. Are the fish just waiting for bait to come out of the muddy water and they are eaten before they realize there is a predator fish there?


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Bluegillin' said:


> I have read on here a couple of times about fishing the mud line. I understand what a mud line is but how do you fish it? Are you throwing parallel to the mud line and trying to keep the bait right on the line, or trowing into the muddy water bringing it to clear water or throwing to clear water bringing it into the muddier water? May sound like a dumb question but I simply don't know. Are the fish just waiting for bait to come out of the muddy water and they are eaten before they realize there is a predator fish there?


The correct answer is C...all of the above. I cast into, parallel and at different angles keeping in mind current and wind direction. Remember they relate to current. Moundwood at Indian the shore guys love it when a boat goes by, they then throw right at your prop wash. I do the same at Alum with the pleasure boats. Stirs up the water, bait and potentially stunts bait making for an easy meal. So many fish at Indian have been taken with Flicker Minnows ran right behind the boat in the prop wash 7-10’ back flatlined. Saugeye love turbid muddy water...it’s in their DNA...literally!


----------



## Tastefishy (Jan 5, 2016)

Bluegillin, very good question.
I go at the mud line in two basic ways. First I will look at the water depth the mud line is and then I will use a Rogue or shallow running Flicker Shad on a planer board. It allows me to stay off shore and yet where I need to be. Once I've made the first pass i will take the next deeper crank bait and start working just off the mud line. It is a very simple way to work the main points and such. I stay away from large dropped trees and coves and run the long shorelines. 
The other way is throwing a jig at a right angle to the mud line with swim baits or twister tail. 
A planer board is a must have and I only use the starboard running type.

Hope this helps.


----------

